# Other Pets > Birds >  Nala, the Blue Crowned Conure

## Venoshock

This is my girl, Nala. She has an interesting story to her.

 

I actually found her on a neighborly walk, not far from my house (literally around the corner). I saw her up in a tree (mind you it was fall/winter so her color just kinda caught your eye) and she was literally dancing on a branch. I ran back to my house and grabbed my bird's (at the time) food, spare cage and a towel. I coaxed her down from the tree by shaking the bag of seed and she actually flew down to me so I knew she was someone's pet. She actually stepped up when asked but not without a lot of biting first and her beak was very sharp and long (I had to get stitches from all the bites. Not one of my best experiences.)

I took her home with me and fed her and gave her fresh water (she was pretty darn skinny and very dehydrated). I called the police station and local shelter to see if there were any reports for a missing bird. Absolutely nothing. After I got my stitches we took her to my mom's friend who is an avian vet. She checked her out for us and she ended up having some parasites but nothing major! She also said that Nala was very big for her species (as you can see from the pictures. She is a bit smaller than my friend's African Grey) She has been with us ever since.

Nala and I are the best of buddies and she is the sweetest thing. She absolutely hates my dad though.

We later found out that she was from a breeder who had passed away. His daughter had accidentally lost some of the birds by leaving a window open. We have no idea how old she is but she seems very young.

----------


## Mike41793

Glad you guys are friends now, I don't like birds Cuz of their sharp ass beaks haha

----------


## Venoshock

We have to take her to get her beak filed every other month because it grows like a weed! 

She only playfully bites now and it doesn't do nearly as much damage as her firsts  :Razz:

----------


## Bloody Holly

Pretty bird! She is very lucky you found her. <3

----------

